# Hitting bumps at speed...?



## shortstack3000 (Jan 5, 2012)

In Boston, we don't always have the luxury of smooth roads. With my MTB I never worried about this, obviously, but now whenever I go over a crack/small pothole I get worried I could be doing damage.

At 15mph, is there anything I should worry about - or any parts I should check after my ride?


----------



## Longhair-NL (Mar 31, 2012)

If you hit it hard enough, you will get a flat tire. I found that out first hand. There was no damage to the rim or tire, just the tube.

The only real thing that I can think of is to check for lose or missing nuts & bolts before (or after) each ride.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Finding and maintaining your optimal tires pressures will go far in preventing the pinch flats Longhair refers to, along with serving to dampen the shock from road irregularities. 

For the larger road hazards that can't be avoided, as you approach, coast with pedals at 3 and 9, raise slightly off the saddle, arms slightly bent using your elbows as pivots to offset the effects of road shock. 

As far as what to watch for, since tires, rims and spokes take the brunt of most road impacts, periodically check tires for cuts/ abrasions and rims running out of true more than ~1mm (YMMV on that). Headset assemblies can sometimes loosen over larger potholes/ impacts, but IME that's not the norm.


----------



## frankdatank1337 (Jul 25, 2010)

Hitting bumps/potholes happens. 
To prevent damage (if youre really worried) buy some heavy duty wheel and run a thicker tire (25/28). Other than that if you hit something make sure you dont have a flat and when you get a chance spin your wheel and see if it wobbles, if it does it needs truing.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Ride light*



shortstack3000 said:


> In Boston, we don't always have the luxury of smooth roads. With my MTB I never worried about this, obviously, but now whenever I go over a crack/small pothole I get worried I could be doing damage.
> 
> At 15mph, is there anything I should worry about - or any parts I should check after my ride?


The key thing is to learn to "ride light." That means rising up out of the saddle a bit just before you are going to hit something. That way you can use your arms and legs as suspension and the bike can more easily bounce over the junk. That will save a lot of tire problems, rim damage, hub bearing damage, and headset damage.


----------



## BostonG (Apr 13, 2010)

In addition to what others have said, The more you ride the road bike the more you'll get used to the harsher ride that it comes with. I've ridden the roads for many miles and my bikes haven't exploded yet. Good question though.

Just stay loose when riding to minimize he shock.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (May 28, 2009)

Kerry Irons said:


> The key thing is to learn to "ride light." That means rising up out of the saddle a bit just before you are going to hit something. That way you can use your arms and legs as suspension and the bike can more easily bounce over the junk. That will save a lot of tire problems, rim damage, hub bearing damage, and headset damage.


This. And if you weren't already doing it on your MTB, you're going to get a lot faster off-road too.


----------

